# Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Starting price is $9500...
I'm not affiliated








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (PerL)*

HA!!...That's the one they wanted $20K for. it's still over priced at $12.5K.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (snoogins)*

I almost bought that car from the previous owner when it was in Cali, but, at the end of his auction it went for a ton more than I offered him. No worries as he put me in touch with a person who had the exact car I always wanted. I don't think that at $12,500 it's a bad deal. Gotta remember that these cars are old, rare, and most were driven all year round which lead to them rusting. I do think it's lame though how the dealership basically copied the original ebay ad for this car and also the Audifans ad http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*








wow, breathtaking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_ it's still over priced at $12.5K.

I wouldn't say that for an '84 that clean in the U.S.
I'm glad that the prices on ur'q are demanding more buck for the bang.
It makes my appriasial value go up on mine, so I can get more $$$ if I get into a crash.
Nowadays, a urq is usually considered totalled when hit, becuase of the low purchase cost, and high cost of parts (if indeed avaliable)


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_HA!!...That's the one they wanted $20K for. it's still over priced at $12.5K.
 Yeah, I hate to be a di(k, but, if $12.5K is too much for you to spend, your looking at the wrong kind of car


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_HA!!...That's the one they wanted $20K for. 

Really? You sure that's the one? You sure you don't mean this one?
http://www.**********.com/images/inventory/17/PA100310.jpg
That green /blue one is NOT a $20k car, not by a long shot...but the black 1983 above? If I had $20k to spend on a car right now...that would be in my garage...1983 UrQ with only 8,537 miles...yes 8,537!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (duandcc)*

That '83 has to be one of the lowest mileage urq's in the world.
If I had the cash, I wouldn't even hesitate a second on that car.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Sepp)*

I have the cash, but, if I took that much money away from my house fund, parents, girlfriend, WOULD NOT BE PRETTY. i'd probabally end up in the ICU of my local hospital


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*

"Yeah, I hate to be a di(k, but, if $12.5K is too much for you to spend, your looking at the wrong kind of car"

Yeah well, mine was just as nice, had half the mileage, and didn't cost me anywhere near that much.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (snoogins)*

Wow! Really? Pics PLEASE! Sounds like you got a great deal...because in all reality, that green car is easily a 10-12k car...if you got a nicer one with less miles for less money...please tell us and show us some pics!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (duandcc)*

I'd also love to see it as I just bought 2, and the one from California I thought was a good deal at $10K.


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*

Sorry fellas, it's already moved on to a new home. The car's white, had 43K miles on the OD when I bought it, and it left me with 48K. It cost me $7K. I sold it 2 years later, with an extra set of Compomotive wheels and a ton of spare parts, for just over $8K. If you spend any more than that, you nutz IMHO. These cars are just not worth more money than that...Yet. Do you really think any of these car dealers are paying anywhyere near blue book for them, or are giving decent prices on them IF they get traded in? The reality is, if the car's got more than 50 grand on the clock, the price plummets. If you don't believe me, find a sympathetic dealer, and find out what he's REALLY willing to pay for a good example of one of these cars. You'll be VERY surprised, and sorely disappointed.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_Sorry fellas, it's already moved on to a new home. The car's white, had 43K miles on the OD when I bought it, and it left me with 48K. It cost me $7K. 
 And I'm Super Man. You probabally bought a CGT and were too dumb to know it

















_Modified by Quattro Krant at 11:49 AM 9-14-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*

No offense Snoog...but I'm callin' BS. You obviously have no clue what nice UrQs sell for. If you indeed had a UrQ with under 50,000 miles and sold it for less than $10,000 you are the one who is insane...


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (duandcc)*

Ive had my Ur-Q for almost 2 months now. And i got an absolute steal, it was worth only 9k aud for an 85 model, and ive probably spent about an extra $100 since then getting it up to scratch. The biggest fear i had was that it was a car in constant need of tender love and care. But the cars are amazing. Im sure mine isnt just one that is this exceptional, but im sure many others are too.
For an icon like this car, at 20 years of age. I didnt expect a car like this to even come close to double the price i paid. The car changed the motor industry, and motor sport for that matter.
How can you say these cars arent really worth something, when you ask most audi owners on this forum if they would swap their car for one of these, how many would so no? Im guessing not many










_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 7:52 PM 9/14/2005_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Back in 1999 I paid 3k for my 1982 Urq with 64k on the odometer and the car was bone stock when I got it! The car just turned 70k last year.
The car had also not left from under the car cover in the garage for 10 years previous to me buying it. Of course all the hoses, seals, tires and so on had rotten away.
Now my only challenge is what to mod next.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*

This is awesome. The most action in here in months and it's some noob saying that he got a MINT Ur-Q for nothing with 47K miles on it and everyone else, who has a clue, calling him on it


----------



## snoogins (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (duandcc)*

Call all the BS you want. If you want to confirm it, talk to MontrealURQ over on the Audiworld boards. He owns the car now, and has since the spring of '03. He and his buddy drove 15 hours from Canada to buy the car, and drive it home. He was even at last year's UPG meeting with it. If any of you people were there, you would have seen the car.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (snoogins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snoogins* »_Call all the BS you want. If you want to confirm it, talk to MontrealURQ over on the Audiworld boards. He owns the car now, and has since the spring of '03. He and his buddy drove 15 hours from Canada to buy the car, and drive it home. He was even at last year's UPG meeting with it. If any of you people were there, you would have seen the car.
 Blah blah blah


----------



## nickross (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*

LMAO. I love the drama.... I need to get more with it. I love my 4000 quattro and thats pretty much all I know. I know next to nothing about the others







. I'm starting to get the picture the urquattros are rare, expensive, and really nice. Any website links where I can get all "up to date" on the cars in the same family? I'm embarassed to say that I really don't know much about them. But like I said... I love my little 4000 cs quattro with an @$$ load of miles on it... he he he.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (nickross)*

There's rumored to be an '86 over in Forks near us.......
It must be a gray market car since the token 1 '86 urq is already accounted for elsewhere.
Right now, there is a super nice '85 on ebay...(not the uber cool ex-race car)
This car looks like new!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Right now, there is a super nice '85 on ebay...(not the uber cool ex-race car)
This car looks like new!

Where? I couldn't find it...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (duandcc)*

It looks like he sold it and or pulled it from ebay.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (URQ)*

I *MIGHT* be selling my baby that I had shipped from Cali this summer. 1985, red, black leather, interior is damn near perfect, 130,800 miles, all original body work, no accidents. The paint on the front valance and leading edge of the hood is pretty much gone due to stone chips. Car has never seen a day of salty winter conditions. I have put about 30 miles on the car since I bought it. I'm trying to get out of it what I have into it. Let me know if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

If anyone wants to see the car that was on ebay and sold for BUY IT NOW price of $21.500.00
here it is.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_I *MIGHT* be selling my baby that I had shipped from Cali this summer. 1985, red, black leather, interior is damn near perfect, 130,800 miles, all original body work, no accidents. The paint on the front valance and leading edge of the hood is pretty much gone due to stone chips. Car has never seen a day of salty winter conditions. I have put about 30 miles on the car since I bought it. I'm trying to get out of it what I have into it. Let me know if anyone is interested in it.


Say whaaaa?????


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_

Say whaaaa?????








Yeah, house shopping. Everytime i see a Ur-Q, it makes me wonder what the hell I'm doing potentially selling my baby. Last night I went to my parents where my car is stored, I was almost sick at the thought of loosing her


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Quattro Krant)*

I'm sorry that now isn't the time for you to possibly have an urq.

Do you have any pics?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Sepp)*

I'm working on getting pics out. I took some with my buddies digital camera, but there was an incident with the power button


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Gorgeous 1984 quattro on Ebay (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_That '83 has to be one of the lowest mileage urq's in the world.
.

Actually there is a few with just delivery mileage on them in the UK.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

There was also this one that just ended that the owner first said it was a Sport Quattro then changed that to 1985 Allroad with only 28k and he says its all original????????????????
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...87508


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (URQ)*

It's listed as an AllRoad because there is no listing for a UrQ or even jsut a Quattro...you have to select a model before you can select Quattro.







Most smart people list it as Audi:Other The lsit it as a Quattro, Turbo Quattro Coupe or UrQ. But soemthing doesn't look right. Check it out








Does that look totally FAKE to you? Like someone took a pic of a toy car or scale model?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*

I'd hit it, multiple times as well. And I am *NOT* selling my 85 Ur-Q!!!!!!!!!!




























Found a house that is amazing and is cheaper


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Congratulations.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_It's listed as an AllRoad because there is no listing for a UrQ or even jsut a Quattro...you have to select a model before you can select Quattro.







Most smart people list it as Audi:Other The lsit it as a Quattro, Turbo Quattro Coupe or UrQ. But soemthing doesn't look right. Check it out








Does that look totally FAKE to you? Like someone took a pic of a toy car or scale model?

The posting on that car was kinda surreal.
The car was almost too clean.
I have the same car in a 1:18 scale diecast by Auto art.
They look identical, but the door rings are black on mine.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_. And I am *NOT* selling my 85 Ur-Q!!!!!!!!!!





































Excellent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I KNEW something was wrong with that car:

_Quote, originally posted by *Car Fax* »_ALERT! Severe problems (major accidents, fire, flood damage, major odometer problems or lemon history) were reported by a Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) for this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711). This vehicle does NOT qualify for the CARFAX Buyback Guarantee.
The story of this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711) according to our interpretation of the information reported to CARFAX:
This sedan has had at least 3 owners. The first title for this sedan was reported to CARFAX by an Indiana DMV in 1988.
It has had no minor or moderate accidents reported to CARFAX.
It has had no DMV-reported total loss events, like a major accident, fire or flood.
It was issued an Exceeds Mechanical Limits title by a Kentucky DMV. This title is issued when the owner discloses an odometer rollover.
It was not reported by a DMV as a Manufacturer Buyback or LEMON.
Go to the Detailed Vehicle History for the complete history and a glossary of terms.
1. ACCIDENT CHECK
Total Loss Check No Severe Accidents Reported by a DMV
Other Accident Indicators No Accident Indicators Reported
2. MILEAGE ACCURACY CHECK
Truth-In-Mileage Check Odometer Problems Reported by a DMV
Odometer Rollback Check No Potential Odometer Rollback Found
Mileage Consistency Check No Inconsistent Odometer Reading Found
3. LEMON CHECK®
No Mfr. Buyback Reported by a DMV
4. OWNERSHIP CHECK
Number of Owners 3 Estimated Owner(s)
Type of Owners Checked 8 Types of Vehicle Registrations
5. RECALL CHECK
AUDI Does Not Report Recalls to CARFAX
6. WARRANTY CHECK
No Data Reported to CARFAX
Year/Make/Model: 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM
Body Style: SEDAN 4 DR
Engine: 1.6L L4 DIESEL
Fuel: DIESEL
Driveline: REAR WHEEL DRIVE
Manufactured in: GERMANY
Standard Equipment: 6-digit Odometer
Total Loss Check:
None of the following severe damage events were ever reported by a DMV for this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711).
No Salvage Title Reported No Loss Due To Fire Title Reported
No Junk Title Reported No Flood Damage Title Reported
No Rebuilt/Reconstructed Title Reported No Hail Damage Title Reported
No Dismantled Title Reported No Canadian Total Loss Record Reported
This 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711) had no accident indicators reported to CARFAX from its sources. This section checks for accidents and/or related damage reported from many public and private sources. Not all accidents are reported to CARFAX. A vehicle inspection completed by your dealer or professional mechanic is recommended.
No Salvage Auction Record Reported No Crash Test Vehicle Record Reported
No Fire Damage Record Reported No Airbag Deployment Record Reported
No Frame Damage Record Reported No Damage Disclosure Record Reported
No Police Accident Record Reported No Collision Repair Facility Record Reported
ALERT! Major odometer problems were reported by a DMV under the Truth-In-Mileage Act for this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711). This vehicle does NOT qualify for the CARFAX Buyback Guarantee.
Not Actual Mileage Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses mileage fraud or a broken odometer.
Exceeds Mechanical Limits Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses an odometer rollover.
Odometer Rollback Check:
CARFAX found no odometer rollbacks for this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711). Rollbacks reported in this section originate from readings collected by a DMV or other verifiable source.
Mileage Consistency Check:
CARFAX found no inconsistent odometer readings in the mileage history of this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711).
Date: Mileage:
11/18/1988 150,000
10/10/1989 160,000
10/15/1991 228,100
10/30/1991 195,597
07/29/2005 228,000
No manufacturer buyback was ever reported by a DMV for this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711).
Ownership History:
CARFAX estimates that this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711) had 3 owner(s). CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history and other supporting events to identify potential ownership transfers. In compliance with the U.S. privacy laws, CARFAX does not collect or report owner names or addresses.
Estimated Owners: Date: Location:
1st owner No data No data
2nd owner 10/30/1991 Kentucky
3rd owner 07/29/2005 Kentucky
Types of Owners:
This 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711) was checked for 8 types of registrations.
No Personal Use Registration Reported No Fleet Registration Reported
No Lease Registration Reported No Commercial Registration Reported
No Rental Registration Reported No Non-Profit Registration Reported
No Taxi Registration Reported No Built to Non U.S. Standards Record Reported
AUDI does not report recall information for specific vehicles to CARFAX.
CARFAX cannot calculate the remaining coverage for this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711) because no original manufacturer warranty information was reported to CARFAX by its source.
Estimated start date of warranty: 11/18/1988
Last reading reported on 07/29/2005: True mileage unknown
Today's Date: September 29, 2005
CARFAX searched more than 3 billion records from over 5,300 sources and found 6 record(s) for this 1982 AUDI 4000 CUSTOM (WAUFG0810CA055711).
Date:
Mileage Reading:
Source:
General Comments:

11/18/1988 150,000 Indiana
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Jasper, IN
Title #88070217002
Title issued or updated

10/10/1989 160,000 Indiana
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Marengo, IN
Title #89161191009
Title issued or updated

10/15/1991 228,100 Auto Auction
Central Region
Vehicle sold

10/30/1991 195,597 Kentucky
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Winchester, KY
Title #913030870021
New owner reported
EXCEEDS MECHANICAL LIMITS TITLE ISSUED

CARFAX AdvisorTM
An EML title is issued when the owner discloses an odometer rollover to a DMV. Rollovers occur on vehicles with 5-digit odometers that go from 99,999 to 00,000 every 100,000 miles.
Mileage reported after this reading is potentially unreliable

05/01/1994 Kentucky
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Title #9130308700
EXCEEDS MECHANICAL LIMITS TITLE ISSUED

07/29/2005 228,000 Kentucky
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Winchester, KY
Title #052100250091
New owner reported
EXCEEDS MECHANICAL LIMITS TITLE ISSUED
Vehicle color noted as Silver
Tell us what you know about this vehicle
Detailed Vehicle History Definitions:
Exceeds Mechanical Limits
A vehicle with a 5-digit odometer cannot accurately track mileage after 99,999 miles because the odometer rolls over. This title is the result of a seller certifying under the Truth-in-Mileage Act, that the odometer reading EXCEEDS MECHANICAL LIMITS of the odometer.
New Owner Reported
When a vehicle is sold to a new owner, the Title must be transferred to the new owner(s) at a Department of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*

That picture is taken with a very low f-stop (maybe F2.8). The doorlock is out of focus and the windshield is too. The low F-stop makes it look like a model. because typically to shoot a model you have to use a Very High F-stop like F22 to get a depth of field even close to right.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (duandcc)*

What car are you refering too?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (URQ)*

Opps...pulled the report for a 4000 Diesel I was looking at...














OJK, here's the one on that UrQ...

_Quote »_Good News -- Vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Buyback Guarantee! No severe
problems (major accidents, fire, flood damage, major odometer problems or lemon
history) were ever reported by a Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) for this
1985 AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661). If you find that any of these severe
problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will
buy this vehicle back.

The story of this 1985 AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661) according to our
interpretation of the information reported to CARFAX:
This coupe has had at least one owner. The first title for this coupe was
reported to CARFAX by a Maryland DMV in 1985.
It has had no minor or moderate accidents reported to CARFAX.
It has had no DMV-reported total loss events, like a major accident, fire or
flood.
It has not been reported by a DMV as having an Exceeds Mechanical Limits or
Not Actual Mileage title.
It has a consistent mileage history with no indication of an odometer
rollback. The last odometer reading, reported on 01/24/1990, was 11,670
miles.
It was not reported by a DMV as a Manufacturer Buyback or LEMON.
Go to the Detailed Vehicle History for the complete history and a glossary of
terms.
Report Summary
1. ACCIDENT CHECK
Total Loss Check No Severe Accidents Reported by a DMV - Buyback
Guarantee!
Other Accident Indicators No Accident Indicators Reported
2. MILEAGE ACCURACY CHECK
Truth-In-Mileage Check No Odometer Problems Reported by a DMV - Buyback
Guarantee!
Odometer Rollback Check No Potential Odometer Rollback Found
Mileage Consistency Check No Inconsistent Odometer Reading Found
3. LEMON CHECK®
No Mfr. Buyback Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee!
4. OWNERSHIP CHECK
Number of Owners At least 1 Owner
Type of Owners Checked 8 Types of Vehicle Registrations
5. RECALL CHECK
AUDI Does Not Report Recalls to CARFAX
6. WARRANTY CHECK
No Data Reported to CARFAX
DETAILED VEHICLE HISTORY 4 HISTORY RECORDS REPORTED
Tell us what you know about this vehicle
Year/Make/Model: 1985 AUDI QUATTRO
Body Style: COUPE
Engine: 2.2L L5 FI TURBO
Fuel: GASOLINE
Driveline: ALL WHEEL DRIVE
Manufactured in: GERMANY
Safety Equipment: Active (manual) belts
Standard Equipment: Power Windows, Power Steering, Air Conditioning, AM / FM
Cassette, Power Brakes, Manual sun / moon roof, 6-digit Odometer
GOOD NEWS! No severe damage events were ever reported by a DMV for this 1985
AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661). If you find that any of the following severe
problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will
buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!
This 1985 AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661) had no accident indicators reported
to CARFAX from its sources. This section checks for accidents and/or related
damage reported from many public and private sources. Not all accidents are
reported to CARFAX. A vehicle inspection completed by your dealer or
professional mechanic is recommended.
No Salvage Auction Record Reported No Crash Test Vehicle Record Reported
No Fire Damage Record Reported No Airbag Deployment Record Reported
No Frame Damage Record Reported No Damage Disclosure Record Reported
No Police Accident Record Reported No Collision Repair Facility Record
Reported
GOOD NEWS! No major odometer problems were ever reported by a DMV under the
Truth-In-Mileage Act for this 1985 AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661). If you
find that any of the following odometer problems were reported by a DMV and not
included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register
to activate this free guarantee!
Odometer Rollback Check:

CARFAX found no odometer rollbacks for this 1985 AUDI QUATTRO
(WAUDC0855FA900661). Rollbacks reported in this section originate from readings
collected by a DMV or other verifiable source.
Mileage Consistency Check:

CARFAX found no inconsistent odometer readings in the mileage history of this
1985 AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661).
Date: Mileage:
01/24/1990 11,670
GOOD NEWS! No manufacturer buyback was ever reported by a DMV for this 1985
AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661). If you find that a manufacturer buyback was
reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle
back. You must register to activate this free guarantee
Ownership History:

CARFAX estimates that this 1985 AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661) had at least
1 owner. CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history and other supporting
events to identify potential ownership transfers. In compliance with the U.S.
privacy laws, CARFAX does not collect or report owner names or addresses.
Estimated Owners: Date: Location:
At least 1 owner No data No data
CARFAX cannot calculate the remaining coverage for this 1985 AUDI QUATTRO
(WAUDC0855FA900661) because no original manufacturer warranty information was
reported to CARFAX by its source.
Estimated start date of warranty: 11/09/1985
Last reading reported on 01/24/1990: 11,670 miles
Today's Date: September 29, 2005
Type of Coverage: Original Warranty:
Basic No data reported to CARFAX
Drivetrain No data reported to CARFAX
Emissions No data reported to CARFAX
Corrosion No data reported to CARFAX
Transferable No data reported to CARFAX
Roadside Assistance No data reported to CARFAX
Safety Belt & Inflatable Restraint No data reported to CARFAX
Specific Components No data reported to CARFAX
CARFAX searched more than 3 billion records from over 5,300 sources and found 4
record(s) for this 1985 AUDI QUATTRO (WAUDC0855FA900661).
Date:
Mileage Reading:
Source:
General Comments:

03/26/1985 NICB
Vehicle manufactured and shipped to original
dealer

11/09/1985 Maryland
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Potomac, MD
Title #13354776
Title or registration issued

01/24/1990 11,670 Pennsylvania
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Lancaster, PA
Title or registration issued

01/02/1997 Michigan
Motor Vehicle Dept.
Grand Rapids, MI
Title #255H0020549
Title or registration issued


----------

